# Test Tone Generator



## minimaker (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm trying to make a test tone generator, now first I'm not sure if this is the appropriate term for what I'm trying to build. What I'm shooting for is something in a male XLR connector that when given phantom power will play a constant tone. I don't need anything fancy, just one tone. First of all is sound transmitted through an XLR by varying the voltage or is it more like DMX which is on and off? If it is like previously mentioned I was thinking I'd have some really powerful resistors convert the 48v phantom into the milivolts that is transmitted before sound hits the preamp. Is this the right way to go? Heres the type of schematic i was thinking...

1-------+
Resistors
l
2-------+
l
3 ------+

Is that right plugging the output from the resistors into both pins 2 and 3?


Thanks,

Minimaker


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 13, 2010)

So you want to build this?



GL1K Microphone Input Tester


----------



## venuetech (Jun 13, 2010)

Or this


GTC INDUSTRIES INC.

for more information about the audio signal see..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balanced_audio


----------



## mbenonis (Jun 13, 2010)

minimaker said:


> I'm trying to make a test tone generator, now first I'm not sure if this is the appropriate term for what I'm trying to build. What I'm shooting for is something in a male XLR connector that when given phantom power will play a constant tone. I don't need anything fancy, just one tone. First of all is sound transmitted through an XLR by varying the voltage or is it more like DMX which is on and off? If it is like previously mentioned I was thinking I'd have some really powerful resistors convert the 48v phantom into the milivolts that is transmitted before sound hits the preamp. Is this the right way to go? Heres the type of schematic i was thinking...
> 
> 1-------+
> Resistors
> ...



Sound is an alternating-current signal, but Phantom Power is a direct-current signal. So what you would need to design is a simple oscillator, such as a wein-bridge oscillator. There are many, many different designs out there, so I would suggest googling it. That said--if you just need something that works, I suggest one of the above products or something similar. But if you want a project, this is a fairly simple one to build.


----------



## venuetech (Jun 13, 2010)

Elliott Sound Products 
has this posted
Microphone Circuit Test Oscillator


----------



## museav (Jun 13, 2010)

Or one of these, Rational Noise Stick ? Phantom Powered Pink Noise Generator - Rational Acoustics Store, 155 Noise Tube - Current Product - White Instruments Div. C Van R, Inc. or Shure Americas | A15TG Tone Generator.


----------



## minimaker (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, those are exactly what I was looking at! Thanks for all the suggestions, tomorrow I'm going to try to crunch the numbers (or circuts) and get this thing planned out. Would these be parts found at any old Radioshack, because that's about all I've got as far as electronics supply stores in my area?


----------



## minimaker (Jun 14, 2010)

venuetech said:


> Elliott Sound Products
> has this posted
> Microphone Circuit Test Oscillator


 
Gosh, this is EXACTLY what i needed, thanks so much!


----------

